# Assistance Required



## lilly.fisheryan (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi there! So here is my delma, I want to start a tank...check...but I want to be knowledgeable before I start. I was given a 5 gallon tank...check... OK, so I understand the Nitrogen Cycle. I've been doing a lot of reading before I start my tank. So, here are my questions!

1) During the Nitrogen Cycle, I know it lasts like 4/5 weeks, but do I change the water during? If so, how often and how much?

2) I've been given a lot of tank items by friends who don't do fish any more, well, how cluttered is cluttered? How much open water do the fish need? Because, I'd like to get some nice little plants, and I'm just not sure a) how much room they need and b) if they'd like plants.

Again I'd appreciate any help with this fishy stuff!!!

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You change the water if it gets so bad the fish are in trouble, but otherwise you try to leave it alone. It's a balancing act. You can avoid all that hassle by simply using some "Safe-Start" or "Stability" which will have your tank cycled in a week. Only these two products will work. There are oodles of others available, but the rest of them are comparatively useless.

Most fish would love some plants.


----------



## lilly.fisheryan (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you SOOOO much. I think this weekend is going to be the big day!! I'm so excited to get this tank started!!

thanks again!!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I disagree a bit... there are other useful products out there. I have had great success with BioSpira. It is hard to find.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to Fish forums


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh and congratulations on starting a new tank.
Make sure you keep up the weekly water changes.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

What kind of stock are you looking at? It will be fairly limited in a 5 gallon.

You can also do a fishless cycle without products which will only require a water change at the end. This can be done with pure ammonia or some other food source. It still takes 4-5 weeks but is less anxiety provoking (for me) because you do not have to worry about the fishies


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I did a fishless cycle on my aquarium, took exactly six weeks. Water change only need to be performed before fish are added to reduce the Nitrates, and it should be a 90% water change. Other wise no other water changes are needed during the cycling process.

I do not know about the other products which help "jump-start" the cycle, but my guess is to just test the Nitrates and if they are 40ppm or over do a water change before putting fish in.

Either way, until the cycle is complete do not put any fish in the tank as it is harmful to them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

If you can start with a tank that is bigger than a 5g, that is probably a good idea. A 5g will be limited on stock and as a new fish keeper, you're probably going to want alot of fish (I know I did when I got my first tank).


----------

